# Hand held battery tools and solar recharge.



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I did not feel like crawling around on a new porch installing metal roofing with a heavy corded drill. Bought a little 12 volt to keep in the truck as I was doing a lot of hauling for friends / neighbors and occasionally needed to brace a load by screwing a board down to the wooden floor of the trailer . Something light and easy to use for a small job. 

Anyway as long as I only did a couple hours a day - work till it gets hot anyway, it did well and recharged just fine off of a solar panel . See no reason why this type of tool could not be used for years. I know a lot of guys like using this type of tool but usually have a higher voltage rather than just the 12 volt. 

I need to get me some more batteries for it but then again when it needs recharge I am usually more than happy to take a break. 

I have used generators to provide corded tools power in some pretty remote areas, some only easily accessible by helicopter, Other sites by boat or pack horse/ mule. The fuel has always been a pain/ problem along with the noise.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

That's one of my uses for my Humless solar generator.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm standardizing the ryobi one+ system on the boat, and it seems to work great. Sander, dril, light, all use the same batteries and charger.
Zero issues charging on my 100w system. 
I have had the system overheat do to the SWFL heat, but that's on me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As someone who lives with a drill and impact driver all day trust me when I say the little battery powered beasts can be quite powerful. In addition I get the work done much faster because I don't have to deal with cords.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I made the move today to Ryobi. My older Craftsman had served me well but their batteries were not as good anymore the tools seem to have gotten cheaper. Son in law and daughter beat their Ryobi's hard working on the off road stuff. 
nice set today that meets my needs for $189 tax included. We shall see. But at that price I can replace them the 3 year warranty. I am much more likely to jump right om a job if I don't have to drag out a lot of cords.
30 minute charger and two batteries. I have used the solar and inverter to charge the cordless for some time.
JobPlus power base with attachments
5 1/2 circular saw with 1 blade
Impact driver
Drill-Driver
Reciprocating saw 
I will keep the rest of the Craftsman stuff until the last batteries die and or the tools fail.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I make my living with power tools, I invest in quality ones, but for what your using them for, duration and how often, whatever you got is probably fine.
Batteries are key, I have two 3Ah and two 4Ah, I can use my cordless tools all day long and never have to wait for a battery to charge.
All my cordless are 18V, the 20-24V yea whatever, unless you're using something like a cordless miter saw, they'er just heavy and longer charge times, what you want are more batteries and or amp hours (Ah).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm using Milwaukee M18 tools. Have 12V (cig lighter) charger so can charge off car/truck bat. or deep cycle 12V/solar setup


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I made the move today to Ryobi. My older Craftsman had served me well but their batteries were not as good anymore the tools seem to have gotten cheaper. Son in law and daughter beat their Ryobi's hard working on the off road stuff.
> nice set today that meets my needs for $189 tax included. We shall see. But at that price I can replace them the 3 year warranty. I am much more likely to jump right om a job if I don't have to drag out a lot of cords.
> 30 minute charger and two batteries. I have used the solar and inverter to charge the cordless for some time.
> JobPlus power base with attachments
> ...


Smitty, Craftsman batteries are bad about getting corroded on the inside connections, and stop charging. I watched a kid, on YouTube, fix them.
Basically, put the battery in the charger port, and flash the battery a few times, by plugging the cord into the wall. 
Worked for mine.
I also have an extensive Ryobi set, because of the new batteries, they are awesome, and charge pretty quick.
I use them all, except the skill saw, ripping three quarter ply wood kills a battery quick.


----------

